# Wanted - 2BDR MGR/MGV Unit Type THMV



## equitax (Mar 10, 2014)

Greetings all - I have a confirmed exchange through II for a TOVI unit at Marriott Grande Vista and a Studio for check in on 27 MAR - the following week I am using my home resort usage in a 3BDR at MGR/MGV.  Problem is that TOVI is not the 2BDR that is part of a lockoff (THMV is)  so if there is anyone out there that would be willing to swap a 2BDR for a 2BDR for that week, I would be most appreciative.  I am told that you will need to be on an II exchange in order for II to make the change. 

I would pay II the exchange fee if they require it. 

Grateful for any advice too....

Thanks


----------



## sb2313 (Mar 16, 2014)

Have you tried calling grande vista? As an owner there, I previously had an exchange into a 2 bed lockoff and requested that they change it to a 2 bedroom dedicated as we have 2 small children so lockoffs don't work for us. We have done this twice and they had no issue doing this either time. Try giving them a call and taking about it, worth a shot!


----------

